# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Onions

## dilligaf2u2

About 3 years ago I was out walking the lower La Platta River. I took some onions seeds with me. The river was down to a trickle and as I went, I would drop and stomp a few seeds.

Yesterday evening, I took the boys out for a walk and low and behold some of the seeds must have taken. We made digging sticks :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and dug up about a dozen onions and left the rest. The boys want to do pumpkins and water Mellon's next weekend.  :Big Grin: I wonder how Pinto Beans would do? :Confused: 

Good soil, water and it is a flood plane, so no one will build there. Free land for planting a few survival groceries. Just far enough away from everything that no one (But me) goes down there. Over grown with sage brush and scrub oak. You have to walk down the river bed to get where the planting would be unseen. But there is several miles  :EEK!: of protected land.

Ideas Guys! I need ideas. What would you plant? 

Don

----------


## Rick

First, make certain whatever you plant is NOT an invasive species. Stay away from the mint family or you'll change the name from La Platta to La Minta in a couple of years. Melons love the flood plains. The loose, sandy soil is ideal for them. A LOT of commercial melons are grown in the river bottoms because of it. Beyond that, just about anything you want to plant. Just remember that anytime something new is introduced into an eco system there are repercussions even if they appear small.  

You're biggest problem with be with the wildlife enjoying some of it like lettuce or corn or young bean plants.

----------


## Beo

Being flood plains I throw down some rice and see what happens. Remember that at the time you think your the only one going down there some Johnny Butterbutt will either show up or ride an ATV rough shod over the land.

----------


## Tony uk

Large slices of onions, Spices, Herbs, And some sauce, I reccomend a curry like one. Mix together, Cook untill onions are soft. Serve with bread or starch filled (Sticky) rice. Mmmmmmmm

----------


## crashdive123

> Large slices of onions, Spices, Herbs, And some sauce, I reccomend a curry like one. Mix together, Cook untill onions are soft. Serve with bread or starch filled (Sticky) rice. Mmmmmmmm


With bacon.

----------


## Rick

Don - Just so you know, bacon won't grow in the river bottoms so don't waste time planting the seeds.

----------


## trax

> Don - Just so you know, bacon won't grow in the river bottoms so don't waste time planting the seeds.


Once again, good thing for us that you came along when you did. Here I've been throwing my piggy puffs down on river bottoms and all for naught.

----------


## Rick

Bacon is not a luxury but a necessity of the human spirit.

----------


## trax

Are you just gonna follow me around doing that whereever I post? Cuz ...it's kind of flattering... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rick

Well, you know what? I thought that looked vaguely familiar. Go figure.

----------


## trax

Yeah, cognizance is not a luxury but a necessity of the human spirit. So, you're doing fine.

----------


## Rick

I like that. It's catchy! Has a little pizzaz to it.

----------


## trax

Pizza is not a luxury but a necessity to the Trax's stomach.

----------


## hillbilly1987

you could also grow carrots

----------


## trax

No carrots on the pizza thank you very much.

----------


## Rick

Fit right in Hillbilly. Perfect timing!

----------


## Rick

Heaven would be a woods that grew pizza and beer and hamburgers and bacon and jerky and...

----------


## nell67

Smartest thing you EVER said Rick,but Trax has to be there,or its no good :Big Grin:

----------


## hillbilly1987

you know what sounds good with beer and pizza? carrots sound good with them hahahaha LOL

----------


## trax

> Smartest thing you EVER said Rick,but Trax has to be there,or its no good


Ahhh hun, you can't go tellin' Ricky all that lovey-dovey stuff he gets all miserable. I think our Ricky Ricardo needs a Lucy.... :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Rick deserves to be miserable :Big Grin:  j/k

----------


## hillbilly1987

hey trax if rick needs a lovey dovey why dont you date him hahaha JK

----------


## nell67

> hey trax if rick needs a lovey dovey why dont you date him hahaha JK


Ummm no hillbilly,Trax is taken,thank you

----------


## trax

> hey trax if rick needs a lovey dovey why dont you date him hahaha JK


Actually hillbilly I was going to suggest that to you, but then I realized that Rick wouldn't qualify because he's not a blood relative to you.

----------


## hillbilly1987

hahayha or maybe nell can date him so he dosnt get so lonely hahaha jk Nell

----------


## trax

I love how quick on the uptake this guy is. Have another carrot h/b, they must be brain food!

----------


## nell67

Sorry hillbilly,I am taken as well

----------


## hillbilly1987

yes trax they are good brain food (yummy carrots) mmm thoes carrots fed my brain up good hahahaha jk

----------


## hillbilly1987

> Sorry hillbilly,I am taken as well


i know Nell im just kidding

----------


## Tony uk

> Ummm no hillbilly,Trax is taken,thank you


By you ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nell67

> By you ?


Ask him Tony,he can answer that for you

----------


## hillbilly1987

ask who nell am i going to be afriad for my life?

----------


## nell67

Read Tony's  post hillbilly,you'll figure it out.

----------


## hillbilly1987

i cant read thoe somtimes nell you might have to do that for me hahaha

----------


## crashdive123

HB:  Gettin a bit weird there dude.

----------


## hillbilly1987

> HB:  Gettin a bit weird there dude.


i know crash and seriously i should stop thoe for real becouse i dont want to get out of hand

----------


## Tony uk

> Ask him Tony,he can answer that for you


Awwww, i work hard enough as it is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ive ran out of tomato ketchup crisps also  :Frown:  (potato chips is the american word for them i think)

----------


## nell67

Dont have to worry about me hillbilly,Trax keeps me in line pretty good.

----------


## Tony uk

> i know crash and seriously i should stop thoe for real becouse i dont want to get out of hand


Admitting it is the first step

----------


## nell67

> Awwww, i work hard enough as it is 
> 
> Ive ran out of tomato ketchup crisps also  (potato chips is the american word for them i think)


The answer is YES Tony,by me,so now you can rest your feeble brain for a while.

----------


## hillbilly1987

> Admitting it is the first step


true tony it is the first step

----------


## Tony uk

> true tony it is the first step


Whats the second agen ?

----------


## hillbilly1987

> Whats the second agen ?


i dont remember hahahaha :EEK!:  shoot me now for not remembering hahaha just kidden about the shooting thing

----------


## dilligaf2u2

The area is marked, No off road usage. Carrots sound good. I do not think rice would work. In summer there is but a trickle of water down the La Platta. I have only seen it over flow the banks once in the last 10 years. 

The boys and I will be going to the seed store this weekend. I have decided to try most everything this area will grow except corn. I called a friend and he is willing to give me some pecan saplings. I think a few trees that bear nuts would be a good idea. The Redwood tree I planted out there, seems to be doing good. TDW wants us to plant some of the wild grapes we have growing in the yard. 

I think I have started something that will be eating up my weekends, for a few weeks.

Don

----------


## crashdive123

Don:  I can think of worse ways to spend a weekend.

----------


## beerrunner13

Watch the  wild grapes bud they will take over everything.  I can't tell you the hours I have spent chping them down at the farm I used to manage.

----------


## hillbilly1987

> Watch the  wild grapes bud they will take over everything.  I can't tell you the hours I have spent chping them down at the farm I used to manage.



ya grapes can get out of hand and i have seen it

----------


## canid

a fact i appreciate around here, as the grapes overgrow the eucalyptus [about the only thing that poses a threat to them in my area] that have been dominating the riparian systems in my area since their introduction.

----------


## bulrush

I like things in the onion family: leek, onion, garlic, chives. 

I planted some donut seeds once, but they didn't grow.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Ok OK We have 7 Bacon trees and 14 Donut bushes. Carrots, chives, garlic, Water mellon. Cantalope, Pinto beans, Lima beans, 6 pecan saplings, Tomatos, and 3 cans of Budwieser to plant. 

I think we are ready. 

The boys are looking forward to the day out and TDW & TGF are going shopping. It should be a good day! 

Don

----------


## beerrunner13

Better double up on the beer Don we may be out that way in the summer if TDW can get the time off.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Just give me time to get the guest room ready(Me 1 hour, TDW a week) and stock up on bacon and we are ready for you Joe. 

Tell Liz TDW and TGF are waiting to take her shopping. There are a lot of indian roughens in the area they can visit. 

We can head out to the camp and wait on them. 

Don

----------


## beerrunner13

Sounds good bud, she has 2 weeks of in July not sure if we are going north or west this year.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Well Joe you have my E dress Just give me a week notice so TDW does not have a cow tring to make room in the guest room. 

Don

----------

